# Custom hunting Rifle Project



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I finally decided to pull the proverbial trigger and get a custom deer rifle built. I am using a gentlemen out of Vermont "Nathan Chesney of Hbfirearms". I will try to keep this thread updated as I get status updates from the builder,.... the process is going to take about 7 months from February. Below is the breakdown of the rifle, which I feel will be a bulletproof, lightweight, deer melting machine.

This is my first experience with a custom firearm, but Mr. Chesney has been a great guy to deal with, and incredibly patient.



7mm Rem Mag
Rem 700 stainless steel action
Blueprint the action
TI flute the bolt
Skeletonize the bolt handle and hollow the bold knob
#8-40 scope mount taps
Add a sako extractor
24" Hart #3 spiral fluted barrel stainless steel
Pillar bedded into a McMillan Edge stock and painted to my design.
Talley LW mounts lapped
Jewell trigger set at 2.5 lbs
Optics,..... still undecided
Custom load development


Pics to follow in the upcoming weeks.



Gump, Out


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

can't go wrong with either the caliber or action .

Timney trigger ?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I was truly torn between the timney, /jewell, or Rifle Basix. I am hoping the Jewell will hold up to my expectations. I was wanting a gun that can take a beating,... mud, 4 wheeler riding, rain, snow, etc...


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.hbrifles.com/


Website for the builder.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hate is good stuff and especially for a deer gun not a bad idea but I've gotten very spoiled on shilen match barrels....sounds like a good build...bit pricey lol did you consider finding an old mauser 98 and sending it to them....that's what I'm waiting on to be done...Turkish large ring small shank I found that's getting a fresh Douglas barrel and chamered in .243 for deer


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually hadn't thought bout the mauser thing,... I may actually do that next. The price wasn't nearly as bad as on might expect. Hopefully I will have pics to come in a few weeks.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I just got an update from the Mr Chesney. All of the parts are in for my rifle, and hopefully it will be complete in a month or so. I have attached a picture of the parts that are all in. I have also sent the builder the link to this thread. If anyone is in the market for a custom gun, I would give Mr. Chesney strong consideration.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks to be a bad ass deer thumper, Jeff!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

My 243 has been finished at the shop now...its still in okc so I won't get to shoot it for a while yet but my dad assures me the work is excellent....I still gotta finish finding the stock and optics I want but the barrel and action are done and in the origian military wood...so far I can say that you definitely need to be picky and skeptical about choosing a mauser expert....ur approach Gump would probably be more my choice if I didn't know my current gun smith so well....grandpa helped him open his shop before I was born and the guy has been doing mausers since he was a teenager....many many camp Perry winning rifles come from Roy Hawkins hands lol...I ended up with a killin barrel.....unknown brand to me but Roy had it laying around from an old project....let us know how ur fancy fluted contraption does ...Mabry we can go compare them some time once I get mine here and finish stocking and glassing it


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Perhaps we can schedule a range day in the future.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Gump any developments...that barrel you looks twisted are they going to straighten that out fer ya,lol.......Looks to be very nice when you get it back....


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Finished Product. Just in time for my 5 weeks off thru January. Bloodbath forthcoming.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Widow maker!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

A beautiful piece of weaponry!! How does it shoot?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW...looks like you went with a Meopta, those are excellent scopes. 
i'm having a custom built which is about 8 months away. i'm doing a Cooper Western Classic in 280. octagon barrel, case colored receiver and rings.
you have yourself a really nice rifle, let us know how it does in the field.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gump said:


> Finished Product. Just in time for my 5 weeks off thru January. Bloodbath forthcoming.


 
That is MIGHT-E-FINE!!! Congrats on the newest family member!:thumbsup:


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Great looking rifle!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE SHOOTERS :thumbsup:


----------

